# Global Rally Boot Fair



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

Please bring all your unwanted items to the Global Rally and we will have a Motorthome Boot Sale all weekend :lol: just set your stall up outside your own van doesn't have to be motorhome related items anything will do :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie...can I be silly enough to ask where it is being held and when?? Not been on here much lately and can't seem to find original post?? Thanks! Ana x


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana,

Front page under the rally section Global Subs Rally Lickhill Manor Stourport on Severn August 17th/18th..

Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ok ..thanks!! Will get back to you if we can go! Ana xx


----------

